# Buon genitore



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2022)

In quale modo definiamo un genitore un buon padre o una buona madre?
Non facciamolo in negativo però. Ovviamente chi picchia i figli o li abbandona... è fuori concorso.


----------



## Vera (27 Agosto 2022)

Non mi sono mai ritrovata a dover considerare qualcuno un cattivo genitore, anche quando ne avrei avuto motivo.
Invece ho pensato più volte in positivo. 
Fra le tante cose metto al primo posto l'ascolto. Un bravo papà ed una brava mamma ascolta.


----------



## Foglia (27 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In quale modo definiamo un genitore un buon padre o una buona madre?
> Non facciamolo in negativo però. Ovviamente chi picchia i figli o li abbandona... è fuori concorso.


Io leverei il "buono", e terrei semplicemente chi fa del suo meglio per avere (anche) mezzi, per potere fare del suo meglio 
Quando mio figlio ed io alle volte discutiamo  (molto probabilmente i manuali direbbero che è un difetto: ma è il modo di essere con lui che mi riesce naturale, quello di essergli anche amica  ), a volte se ne esce con "sei la peggior mamma del mondo" (poi generalmente si scusa e lo ritratta  ). Al che gli rispondo  "ti voglio bene anch'io". E gli ho persino spiegato cos'è il telefono azzurro  .

Per me un genitore è colui che ragiona da genitore, vale a dire che dovrebbe sempre riuscire ad anteporre alle proprie esigenze quelle dei figli. Anche quando prenderebbe il padre di suo figlio e lo scioglierebbe nell'acido   Diversamente  (mi riallaccio all'altro 3d) non fai il genitore, ma il coniuge incazzato che rovescia su un bambino le proprie frustrazioni, rabbie, paure....

Personalmente penso che un genitore debba dare sicurezza: in sé stesso, nei propri mezzi, nelle proprie capacità.  Nei fallimenti, anche  , nel sapere che comunque vada avrà sempre una madre e un padre che gli vogliono bene. Anche quando sbaglia: a volte sgridandolo lo faccio piangere. Mi dice di pensare che siccome lo sgrido, allora non gli voglio più bene   Credo che dopo un milione di volte in cui gli ho ripetuto che gli voglio bene anche quando lo lancerei dal balcone, oramai la sua sia pure una sorta di paraculata 

Credo che un genitore debba portare un figlio ad essere indipendente da lui, avendo entrambi in chiaro che nessuno è infallibile  
(Ñ.b. Ma che la mamma si rispetta! Su questo devo lavorarci un po' su . Anche lui ha un carattere....  ).


----------



## omicron (27 Agosto 2022)

Un genitore deve insegnare ai figli prima di tutto a pensare con la propria testa e a non seguire il branco e poi a darsi da fare per raggiungere degli obiettivi ed essere autonomo, a mia figlia dico sempre che più cose da fare da sola e meno dipende dagli altri
Sull’ anteporre le esigenze dei figli alle nostre dico nì, se così fosse non si dovrebbe neanche lavorare, ma visto che di rendita non si campa qualcosa va sacrificato… Certo, se chi si sacrifica è sempre il figlio non va bene, ma neanche il genitore deve diventare martire e schiavo dei figli, Una sana via di mezzo mi sembra la cosa migliore


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2022)

Bettelheim aveva scritto “un genitore abbastanza buono” in italiano è diventato “un genitore quasi perfetto” era una evoluzione da Winnicot https://www.psicologi-italiani.it/p...nicott-e-la-madre-sufficientemente-buona.html 
Io credo che essere genitori è una occasione straordinaria per riflettere su se stessi, sulla propria storia affettiva e sui propri valori e su come incarnarli con coerenza. Per questo credo che, se si coglie questa opportunità, si diventa persone migliori. 
Io ho trovato illuminante cercare di capire come i bambini esprimono in modo bambino i loro bisogni https://www.ilgiardinodeilibri.it/libri/__un_genitore_quasi_perfetto.php
Ad esempio gira in rete il video di una bimba che spinge il papà giù dallo scivolo, poi si mette le mani sulla schiena e si spinge da sola. Mi è sembrato un esempio meraviglioso di come un bimbo trova autonomia.


----------



## *Rossana* (27 Agosto 2022)

Mi sento un buon genitore quando, nonostante la stanchezza di una giornata di lavoro, sono con loro in maniera attiva. Ascolto, spiego, discuto, insegno, scherzo, non perdo la pazienza. 
Quando li aiuto, li incoraggio, ho voglia di fare delle cose insieme.
Quando riesco a tenere bene a mente il calendario delle visite mediche, degli appuntamenti a scuola, degli amici a casa.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> Mi sento un buon genitore quando, nonostante la stanchezza di una giornata di lavoro, sono con loro in maniera attiva. Ascolto, spiego, discuto, insegno, scherzo, non perdo la pazienza.
> Quando li aiuto, li incoraggio, ho voglia di fare delle cose insieme.
> Quando riesco a tenere bene a mente il calendario delle visite mediche, degli appuntamenti a scuola, degli amici a casa.


Perché tutto questo gratifica anche te. 
È per questo che si fanno figli.


----------



## Foglia (27 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Un genitore deve insegnare ai figli prima di tutto a pensare con la propria testa e a non seguire il branco e poi a darsi da fare per raggiungere degli obiettivi ed essere autonomo, a mia figlia dico sempre che più cose da fare da sola e meno dipende dagli altri
> Sull’ anteporre le esigenze dei figli alle nostre dico nì, se così fosse non si dovrebbe neanche lavorare, ma visto che di rendita non si campa qualcosa va sacrificato… Certo, se chi si sacrifica è sempre il figlio non va bene, ma neanche il genitore deve diventare martire e schiavo dei figli, Una sana via di mezzo mi sembra la cosa migliore


Non consideravo proprio il lavoro tra le modalità di anteporre le proprie esigenze a quelle dei figli. Certamente potrebbe esserlo a scegliere un lavoro costantemente in trasferta, o marcatamente prolungato  (parlo di orari che praticamente non ti consentono nemmeno di vederli, i figli) quando si hanno altre alternative  . Sul resto chiaro che se mi annullo fino al punto di diventare isterica non è un bene per nessuno


----------



## Tachidoz (27 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In quale modo definiamo un genitore un buon padre o una buona madre?
> Non facciamolo in negativo però. Ovviamente chi picchia i figli o li abbandona... è fuori concorso.


*È un buon genitore colui che prova a soddisfare i bisogni, in primis spirituali, mentali e solo dopo materiali, di essere umani che hanno bisogno di essere accompagnati all'età adulta. *

Il genitore non va giudicato dal risultato finale, nascono pezzi di merda in famiglie in cui l'amore e il buon esempio non sono mancati. Figli criminali in famiglie di incensurati o persone onestissime e corrette in famiglie di criminali. Oppure genitori giudicati benissimo da un figlio e na merda dall'altro figlio. 

Da genitore cerco di controllare che la loro crescita, psicologica e fisica sia armoniosa e "normale" (non mi riferisco all'identità sessuale ovviamente), prima di affrontare un problema cerco di documentarmi.

Ma è davvero difficile definire in modo univoco un buon genitore, ma è sicuramente possibile misurare quanto sia stato bravo...dall'amore che gli dimostreranno i suoi figli quando sarà anziano e dall'importanza che daranno sempre i figli al ricordo e agli insegnamenti che lascerà loro una volta schiattato. 

I soldi per soddisfare i bisogni materiali credo c'entrino poco, altrimenti tutti i poveri odierebbero i propri genitori e i ricchi li amerebbero di default.


----------



## omicron (27 Agosto 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non consideravo proprio il lavoro tra le modalità di anteporre le proprie esigenze a quelle dei figli. Certamente potrebbe esserlo a scegliere un lavoro costantemente in trasferta, o marcatamente prolungato  (parlo di orari che praticamente non ti consentono nemmeno di vederli, i figli) quando si hanno altre alternative  . Sul resto chiaro che se mi annullo fino al punto di diventare isterica non è un bene per nessuno


un genitore deve anche ritagliarsi i suoi spazi 
Anche perché credo che si possano caricare i figli di troppe pressioni a far passare il messaggio che sono l’unica ragione di vita  di un genitore


----------



## Foglia (27 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> un genitore deve anche ritagliarsi i suoi spazi
> Anche perché credo che si possano caricare i figli di troppe pressioni a far passare il messaggio che sono l’unica ragione di vita  di un genitore


Vero. 
L'unica no, ma la più importante per me direi di sì.  Ma concordo sul valore del sapersi ritagliare qualche spazio per sé  

Non lo vedevo però in conflitto con l'anteporre le sue esigenze


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vero.
> L'unica no, ma la più importante per me direi di sì.  Ma concordo sul valore del sapersi ritagliare qualche spazio per sé
> 
> Non lo vedevo però in conflitto con l'anteporre le sue esigenze


Un genitore deve essere una persona con tutte le sue sfaccettature, non un elettrodomestico


----------



## omicron (27 Agosto 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vero.
> L'unica no, ma la più importante per me direi di sì.  Ma concordo sul valore del sapersi ritagliare qualche spazio per sé
> 
> Non lo vedevo però in conflitto con l'anteporre le sue esigenze


Basta non annullarsi, anche io prima di fare qualcosa penso prima a “sistemare” la bimba


----------



## ologramma (27 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Basta non annullarsi, anche io prima di fare qualcosa penso prima a “sistemare” la bimba


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Agosto 2022)

Fare ciò che prescrive il codice civile,ossia: 
educare
mantenere
assistere moralmente
garantire lo studio
assecondare le loro capacita, inclinazioni, aspirazioni

io e mia moglie ce lo siamo letti prima di far figli e questo stiamo facendo.

in aggiunta: 
non facciamo alcun discorso sui questi valori di cui tutti parlano, tranne quando sono piccoli per dire loro che non si mordono gli altri bambini o puttanate simili.
abbiamo iniettato loro la convinzione, da prima possibile, che la famiglia è una comunità di persone a cui contribuire tutti in base alle proprie possibilità.
pertanto non vi è proprietà privata, tutto è di tutti, mutande comprese.
abbiamo inoltre spiegato loro che il papà e la mamma esistevano anche prima ed era una coppia, elemento ben separato dalla famiglia.
quindi si fanno cose di coppia che esulano dai figli, bambini o adulto che siano e tutti lo hanno capito.
non siamo amici dei nostri figli, c’è un ruolo gerarchico in famiglia e va rispettato.
gli amici se li cerchino fuori come noi a nostro tempo.
abbiamo affrontato da subito anche il tema economico,affinché tutti siano consapevoli delle entrate famigliari e soprattutto delle uscite.
quando non ce ne è non ce ne è per tutti e tutti devono rinunciare a qualcosa.
abbiamo instillato loro il desiderio che la casa e’ solo transizione, che il mondo e’ di tutti e che è importante abbandonino il nido per diventare autonomi il prima possibile.
papa‘ e mamma credono in loro ma non credono a tutto ciò che viene da loro, quindi poche prese per il culo.
affetto non manca.
dialogo nemmeno.
disciplina e passione nemmeno.
e per ora, un pizzico di culo. 
il mio insegnante di ballo mi diceva sempre: il male viene da se, è il bene che si deve far venire.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Fare ciò che prescrive il codice civile,ossia:
> educare
> mantenere
> assistere moralmente
> ...


Sei (saresti ) perfetto.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei (saresti ) perfetto.


Poi Bruni, come già ho scritto, va un po’ a culo, noi si fa il possibile ognuno in base a ciò che al momento gli sembra giusto ed ha studiato. Siamo solo l’anello di una catena e niente più.


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Agosto 2022)

Penso che potremo definirci buoni genitori a lavoro ultimato, quando vedremo come si muoveranno i nostri figli da adulti nella vita di tutti i giorni...solo li avremo la riprova di avergli lasciato una nostra eredità che possa aiutarli ad affrontare la vita.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Penso che potremo definirci buoni genitori a lavoro ultimato, quando vedremo come si muoveranno i nostri figli da adulti nella vita di tutti i giorni...solo li avremo la riprova di avergli lasciato una nostra eredità che possa aiutarli ad affrontare la vita.


L’eredità la lasciamo comunque, basterebbe non lasciare l’urgenza di una psicoterapia.


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’eredità la lasciamo comunque, basterebbe non lasciare l’urgenza di una psicoterapia.


Appunto...solo con il tempo capiremo se abbiamo lasciato la giusta eredità ai nostri pargoli


----------



## ologramma (29 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Appunto...solo con il tempo capiremo se abbiamo lasciato la giusta eredità ai nostri pargoli


la lascio giusta  eredità e anche abbondante


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Agosto 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> la lascio giusta  eredità e anche abbondante


Non parlavo di soldi


----------



## ologramma (29 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non parlavo di soldi


lo so ma volevo integrare il tuo pensiero , penso che anche i beni materiali sono una eredità  che non dispiace  , ma che devo distinguere bene a chi e cosa  , meglio fare i patti scritti e chiari


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Agosto 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> lo so ma volevo integrare il tuo pensiero , penso che anche i beni materiali sono una eredità  che non dispiace  , ma che devo distinguere bene a chi e cosa  , meglio fare i patti scritti e chiari


Io ho deciso di non lasciare niente a nessuno...me li godo tutti fino all'ultima goccia


----------



## ologramma (29 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io ho deciso di non lasciare niente a nessuno...me li godo tutti fino all'ultima goccia


io come dico ai miei amici , non ce la faccio a mangiarmeli tutti  per quanti ne ho , scoppiano sempre a ridere non so perchè


----------



## Reginatriste72 (29 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Penso che potremo definirci buoni genitori a lavoro ultimato, quando vedremo come si muoveranno i nostri figli da adulti nella vita di tutti i giorni...solo li avremo la riprova di avergli lasciato una nostra eredità che possa aiutarli ad affrontare la vita.


Se così fosse con un figlio su tre, perché per ora uno solo è adulto e vive da solo, sono stata un buon genitore, ho fatto loro da mamma e da papà. Mio figlio mi dice sempre che quando era piccolo io ero il suo eroe  siamo cresciuti insieme tra affetto, gioie e dolori e siamo molto ma molto uniti anche ora che vive lontano, e sono orgogliosa dell’uomo che è diventato nonostante le tante avversità che ha dovuto affrontare, forse anche trippe per un bambino 🥲


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Agosto 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Se così fosse con un figlio su tre, perché per ora uno solo è adulto e vive da solo, sono stata un buon genitore, ho fatto loro da mamma e da papà. Mio figlio mi dice sempre che quando era piccolo io ero il suo eroe  siamo cresciuti insieme tra affetto, gioie e dolori e siamo molto ma molto uniti anche ora che vive lontano, e sono orgogliosa dell’uomo che è diventato nonostante le tante avversità che ha dovuto affrontare, forse anche trippe per un bambino 🥲


E per gli altri due quindi si devono aspettare anni per vedere se si è fatto bene?


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E per gli altri due quindi si devono aspettare anni per vedere se si è fatto bene?


Io un lavoro riesco a capire se è fatto bene quando è terminato....siamo genitori ma siamo prima di tutto persone e come tali facciamo sicuramente degli sbagli anche nell'educazione dei figli, posso dire di essere un bravo genitore perché sicuramente sto facendo il possibile per essere tale ma la vita è imprevedibile e le varianti sono tante, solo quando le mie due figlie saranno indipendenti potrò avere la certezza matematica di avere fatto un bel lavoro durante la loro crescita se saranno diventate donne con dei sani principi e con una bella personalità che permetta loro di muoversi bene nelle loro vite.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (29 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E per gli altri due quindi si devono aspettare anni per vedere se si è fatto bene?


Credo che un po’ si veda anche nella crescita, se i figli nonostante tutto sono sereni si sta facendo un buon lavoro… che poi si continua ad essere genitori anche quando sono adulti e non è facile neanche in questo caso.
Per me il difficile è stata l’adolescenza, sicuramente in quel periodo la figura paterna sarebbe servita un po’ di più, ma alla fine è andata bene lo stesso con amore, presenza e dialogo. I figli non sono perfetti come non lo sono io però sono buoni figli come io sono una buona mamma.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Agosto 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Credo che un po’ si veda anche nella crescita, se i figli nonostante tutto sono sereni si sta facendo un buon lavoro… che poi si continua ad essere genitori anche quando sono adulti e non è facile neanche in questo caso.
> Per me il difficile è stata l’adolescenza, sicuramente in quel periodo la figura paterna sarebbe servita un po’ di più, ma alla fine è andata bene lo stesso con amore, presenza e dialogo. I figli non sono perfetti come non lo sono io però sono buoni figli come io sono una buona mamma.


Quindi star lì ad aspettare il risultato che forse avverrà tra X anni, non mi pare proprio una grande idea. Lo si capisce già giorno per giorno come sta andando, no?


----------



## *Rossana* (29 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io un lavoro riesco a capire se è fatto bene quando è terminato....siamo genitori ma siamo prima di tutto persone e come tali facciamo sicuramente degli sbagli anche nell'educazione dei figli, posso dire di essere un bravo genitore perché sicuramente sto facendo il possibile per essere tale ma la vita è imprevedibile e le varianti sono tante, solo quando le mie due figlie saranno indipendenti potrò avere la certezza matematica di avere fatto un bel lavoro durante la loro crescita se saranno diventate donne con dei sani principi e con una bella personalità che permetta loro di muoversi bene nelle loro vite.


Io la inquadrerei più nelle obbligazioni di mezzi che tra quelle di risultato.
Come genitore posso e voglio adoperarmi al meglio per la crescita materiale e spirituale dei miei figli, ma il risultato non è espressione del mio valore o disvalore.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quindi star lì ad aspettare il risultato che forse avverrà tra X anni, non mi pare proprio una grande idea. Lo si capisce già giorno per giorno come sta andando, no?


Secondo me sì.
Anche perché nella genitorialità vi è una parte affettiva e spontanea, ma una gran parte intenzionale.
A seconda della nostra esperienza di figli, prendiamo il meglio e cerchiamo di riprodurre ciò che ci ha creato problemi. Ad esempio, per quanto mi riguarda, ho evitato di trasmettere ansia e diffidenza.
Ci si ripropone di non essere violento o di essere disponibili o di non caricare i figli dei problemi adulti, pur senza essere ipocriti...
Insomma siamo consapevoli di dare dei modelli di risoluzione dei problemi e di visione del mondo?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (29 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quindi star lì ad aspettare il risultato che forse avverrà tra X anni, non mi pare proprio una grande idea. Lo si capisce già giorno per giorno come sta andando, no?


Certo lo si capisce anche giorno per giorno come sta andando. Io non aspetto nessun risultato ma mi godo i miei tre figli giorno per giorno, cercando di fare del mio meglio sempre!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> Io la inquadrerei più nelle obbligazioni di mezzi che tra quelle di risultato.
> Come genitore posso e voglio adoperarmi al meglio per la crescita materiale e spirituale dei miei figli, ma il risultato non è espressione del mio valore o disvalore.


Altroché se lo è!
Se un figlio fa a botte o stupra o ruba, altroché che ti chiedi come è potuto succedere!


----------



## omicron (29 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo me sì.
> Anche perché nella genitorialità vi è una parte affettiva e spontanea, ma una gran parte intenzionale.
> A seconda della nostra esperienza di figli, prendiamo il meglio e cerchiamo di riprodurre ciò che ci ha creato problemi. Ad esempio, per quanto mi riguarda, ho evitato di trasmettere ansia e diffidenza.
> Ci si ripropone di non essere violento o di essere disponibili o di non caricare i figli dei problemi adulti, pur senza essere ipocriti...
> Insomma siamo consapevoli di dare dei modelli di risoluzione dei problemi e di visione del mondo?


io cerco sempre di essere coerente tra quello che dico e quello che faccio, i bambini imparano con l'esempio


----------



## Reginatriste72 (29 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io cerco sempre di essere coerente tra quello che dico e quello che faccio, i bambini imparano con l'esempio


Questa è sempre stata la mia paura più grande. Io sono stata un buon esempio, abbastanza buono per loro da superare il cattivo esempio del padre e sicuramente come ha scritto se non ricordo male Pinco, sarà anche un po’ di culo


----------



## *Rossana* (29 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Altroché se lo è!
> Se un figlio fa a botte o stupra o ruba, altroché che ti chiedi come è potuto succedere!


Non sono d’accordo. Posso fare del mio meglio. Devo fare del mio meglio. Il risultato non è automaticamente un buon risultato.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo me sì.
> Anche perché nella genitorialità vi è una parte affettiva e spontanea, ma una gran parte intenzionale.
> A seconda della nostra esperienza di figli, prendiamo il meglio e cerchiamo di riprodurre ciò che ci ha creato problemi. Ad esempio, per quanto mi riguarda, ho evitato di trasmettere ansia e diffidenza.
> Ci si ripropone di non essere violento o di essere disponibili o di non caricare i figli dei problemi adulti, pur senza essere ipocriti...
> Insomma siamo consapevoli di dare dei modelli di risoluzione dei problemi e di visione del mondo?


Giorno per giorno senza aspettare un riscontro quando saranno grandi. Anche perché magari fra X anni accadra‘ qualcosa che li farà sbandare, qualcosa di imprevisto che può accadere a tutti, ma ciò non significa che tutto il lavoro che hai fatto nei 25 anni prima sia stato inutile.

Nella famiglia di un mio parente si è gridato allo scandalo internazionale, perché sto Cristiano all’università ha iniziato a fumare.
Fumava prima degli esami, per stemperare la tensione.
Avessi sentito i genitori, sembrava parlassero di un figlio degenere. 
Per loro questo è stato un fallimento, cioè un figlio che a 23 anni, inizia a fumare la sigaretta elettronica.

Ognuno quindi ha i suoi parametri per valutare un buon percorso o un cattivo percorso.


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Agosto 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> Non sono d’accordo. Posso fare del mio meglio. Devo fare del mio meglio. Il risultato non è automaticamente un buon risultato.


vero anche questo....ne ho avuto un esempio davanti agli occhi ultimamente...famiglia rispettabilissima, 2 bravissime persone i genitori, un figlio ha fatto un macello....non ci dobbiamo scordare che i figli sono comunque persone che nascono già con una certo carattere e una propria personalità....spesso possiamo dare il meglio di noi come genitori e questo può non bastare a tenere sulla buona strada un figlio.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> Non sono d’accordo. Posso fare del mio meglio. Devo fare del mio meglio. Il risultato non è automaticamente un buon risultato.


Sono anticipazioni auto-giustificanti.
Ma sono cose negative da pensare e dannose se percepite dai figli come mancanza di fiducia nelle loro risorse.
Possono essere positive se si trasmette che anche loro dovranno fare la loro parte per soddisfare se stessi e non i genitori. 
Purtroppo interpellati individualmente tutti i genitori dicono di aver fatto il loro meglio, ma non tutti erano consapevoli di cosa trasmettevano e hanno trasmesso con i fatti e le parole.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> vero anche questo....ne ho avuto un esempio davanti agli occhi ultimamente...*famiglia rispettabilissima, 2 bravissime persone i genitori, un figlio ha fatto un macello...*.non ci dobbiamo scordare che i figli sono comunque persone che nascono già con una certo carattere e una propria personalità....spesso possiamo dare il meglio di noi come genitori e questo può non bastare a tenere sulla buona strada un figlio.


Non mi è chiaro come due bravissime persone non possano instaurare un rapporto tossico con i figli o negare/rimuovere dai pensieri le loro difficoltà o non vedere i bisogni di persone diverse.


----------



## *Rossana* (29 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono anticipazioni auto-giustificanti.
> Ma sono cose negative da pensare e dannose se percepite dai figli come mancanza di fiducia nelle loro risorse.
> Possono essere positive se si trasmette che anche loro dovranno fare la loro parte per soddisfare se stessi e non i genitori.
> Purtroppo interpellati individualmente tutti i genitori dicono di aver fatto il loro meglio, ma non tutti erano consapevoli di cosa trasmettevano e hanno trasmesso con i fatti e le parole.


Continuo a non condividere, anche nel senso contrario. Ci sono, per fortuna, tantissime ottime persone che tali sono, non per merito dei genitori.
Non è auto-giustificazione pilatesca


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono anticipazioni auto-giustificanti.
> Ma sono cose negative da pensare e dannose se percepite dai figli come mancanza di fiducia nelle loro risorse.
> Possono essere positive se si trasmette che anche loro dovranno fare la loro parte per soddisfare se stessi e non i genitori.
> Purtroppo interpellati individualmente tutti i genitori dicono di aver fatto il loro meglio, ma non tutti erano consapevoli di cosa trasmettevano e hanno trasmesso con i fatti e le parole.


Alberto Pellai in un suo intervento mi disse che non va fatto del nostro meglio, bensì quello che va fatto, che potrebbe anche non essere sentito come il nostro meglio. Tuttavia, seppur consapevole che il mestiere del genitore lo si impari sul campo, oggi abbiamo la fortuna di avere a nostra disposizione gente che ha studiato i comportamenti umani e che ne sa più di noi. Sfruttiamoli ed ascoltiamo, che tutto aiuta.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> Continuo a non condividere, anche nel senso contrario. Ci sono, per fortuna, tantissime ottime persone che tali sono, non per merito dei genitori.
> Non è auto-giustificazione pilatesca


Ti è sfuggito “sono cose positive se si trasmette che anche loro dovranno fare la loro parte per soddisfare se stessi e non i genitori.”
Il fatto che riescano a farcela anche persone che hanno avuto genitori pessimi e persino abusanti, non significa deresponsabilizzazione per tutti i genitori.


----------



## *Rossana* (29 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti è sfuggito “sono cose positive se si trasmette che anche loro dovranno fare la loro parte per soddisfare se stessi e non i genitori.”
> Il fatto che riescano a farcela anche persone che hanno avuto genitori pessimi e persino abusanti, non significa deresponsabilizzazione per tutti i genitori.


Non mi sto affatto deresponsabilizzando.
Non credo nell’equazione, sia in positivo che in negativo, al netto del contributo personale di ciascun individuo nella costruzione della sua identità.


----------



## omicron (29 Agosto 2022)

però @Brunetta persone cresciute  nella stessa casa, nello stesso modo, hanno comportamenti molto diversi, non sempre è tutta colpa dei genitori se un figlio poi devia


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi è chiaro come due bravissime persone non possano instaurare un rapporto tossico con i figli o negare/rimuovere dai pensieri le loro difficoltà o non vedere i bisogni di persone diverse.


Scusa ma non ho capito cosa vuoi dire


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Alberto Pellai in un suo intervento mi disse che non va fatto del nostro meglio, bensì quello che va fatto, che potrebbe anche non essere sentito come il nostro meglio. Tuttavia, seppur consapevole che il mestiere del genitore lo si impari sul campo, oggi abbiamo la fortuna di avere a nostra disposizione gente che ha studiato i comportamenti umani e che ne sa più di noi. Sfruttiamoli ed ascoltiamo, che tutto aiuta.


Il pericolo più grande con i figli è che sono nostri, li abbiamo fatti noi e geneticamente ci assomigliano e assomigliano anche all’altro genitore e ai nonni.
Mia figlia ha gli occhi di mio padre (e del bisnonno paterno) ed è stupendo vederli e vedere anche le stesse espressioni. Ma se mio padre fosse stato un cattivo genitore quella somiglianza straordinaria potrebbe essere inquietante.
Ma soprattutto è evidente che ognuno di noi ha difetti o rimpianti ed è spontaneo non volere che i figli riproducano gli stessi errori, ma ognuno di noi è anche orgoglioso dì qualcosa ed è altrettanto spontaneo desiderare che in questo i figli seguano le nostre orme. Riuscire a evitare sia una cosa, sia l’altra è molto difficile.
È evidente per quanto riguarda gli studi. Ogni genitore vorrebbe che i figli studiassero almeno come lui, meglio di più. Ed è anche evidente che ognuno desidera trasmettere passioni che ritiene belle o che arricchiscano. Può trattarsi del calcio, l’amore per la natura o la musica classica.
I figli ha bisogno di differenziarsi dai genitori o di sentirsi degni dei loro successi. E questo è ciò che crea i maggiori conflitti in adolescenza. Ma generalmente ci si scontra su cose che non sono quelle davvero in gioco.
Rispettare il fatto che sono persone diverse è molto difficile. E non può essere solo salvaguardandosi dicendo che si può anche generare un criminale. Se non ci sono problemi psichiatrici, il figlio criminale è portatore dei nostri geni ed è cresciuto in casa nostra!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> però @Brunetta persone cresciute  nella stessa casa, nello stesso modo, hanno comportamenti molto diversi, non sempre è tutta colpa dei genitori se un figlio poi devia


Colpa? Un genitore non consapevole dal punto di vista relazionale ha colpa? Si impegna per creare problemi al figlio? 
Perché bisogna sempre metterla su piano del giudizio?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Scusa ma non ho capito cosa vuoi dire


Se una persona cresce con problemi di identità o relazionali che sfociano in comportamenti indesiderati, dove è con chi è cresciuto?


----------



## omicron (29 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Colpa? Un genitore non consapevole dal punto di vista relazionale ha colpa? Si impegna per creare problemi al figlio?
> Perché bisogna sempre metterla su piano del giudizio?


Ma scusa, tu hai scritto


> Rispettare il fatto che sono persone diverse è molto difficile. E non può essere solo salvaguardandosi dicendo che si può anche generare un criminale. Se non ci sono problemi psichiatrici, il figlio criminale è portatore dei nostri geni ed è cresciuto in casa nostra!


è una responsabilità diretta, l'hai scritto tu
però per esempio, mia nonna ha avuto 9 figli, 9 persone diverse, con personalità diverse e caratteri diversi, avevano delle similitudini certo, ma non così spiccate, non a caso hanno fatto scelte diverse, lo stesso mia mamma, di 4 fratelli, 3 erano simili e 1 assolutamente diversa, così come io e mia sorella o mia cugina e le sorelle


----------



## *Rossana* (29 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il pericolo più grande con i figli è che sono nostri, li abbiamo fatti noi e geneticamente ci assomigliano e assomigliano anche all’altro genitore e ai nonni.
> Mia figlia ha gli occhi di mio padre (e del bisnonno paterno) ed è stupendo vederli e vedere anche le stesse espressioni. Ma se mio padre fosse stato un cattivo genitore quella somiglianza straordinaria potrebbe essere inquietante.
> Ma soprattutto è evidente che ognuno di noi ha difetti o rimpianti ed è spontaneo non volere che i figli riproducano gli stessi errori, ma ognuno di noi è anche orgoglioso dì qualcosa ed è altrettanto spontaneo desiderare che in questo i figli seguano le nostre orme. Riuscire a evitare sia una cosa, sia l’altra è molto difficile.
> È evidente per quanto riguarda gli studi. Ogni genitore vorrebbe che i figli studiassero almeno come lui, meglio di più. Ed è anche evidente che ognuno desidera trasmettere passioni che ritiene belle o che arricchiscano. Può trattarsi del calcio, l’amore per la natura o la musica classica.
> ...


É molto superficiale come discorso. Un calderone nel quale stai mescolando di tutto, senza criterio: dalla predisposizione al crimine alla passione per la musica classica.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma scusa, tu hai scritto
> 
> è una responsabilità diretta, l'hai scritto tu
> però per esempio, mia nonna ha avuto 9 figli, 9 persone diverse, con personalità diverse e caratteri diversi, avevano delle similitudini certo, ma non così spiccate, non a caso hanno fatto scelte diverse, lo stesso mia mamma, di 4 fratelli, 3 erano simili e 1 assolutamente diversa, così come io e mia sorella o mia cugina e le sorelle


Io ho scritto che i figli sono persone e come tali sono al 50% (gli scienziati hanno fatto studi per stabilire le percentuali, ma possiamo andare a spanne) con una personalità che dipende dai geni e al 50% con una modalità di comprendere e affrontare la realtà, interpretarla e rielaborare le esperienze che dipende dalle ...esperienze. I geni si combinano a caso, il rimanente 50% dipende dalle esperienze in famiglia e nell’ambiente che la famiglia ha scelto di far loro frequentare.
Il primo 50% è importantissimo e il compito di ogni genitore è quello di adattare la parte esperenziale alla personalità genetica del figlio.
Certo che 9, ma pure 15 figli saranno diversi, per la loro genetica, ma anche perché avranno avuto genitori diversi per età ed esperienza come genitori e come persone.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> É molto superficiale come discorso. Un calderone nel quale stai mescolando di tutto, senza criterio: dalla predisposizione al crimine alla passione per la musica classica.


Io?


----------



## omicron (29 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho scritto che i figli sono persone e come tali sono al 50% (gli scienziati hanno fatto studi per stabilire le percentuali, ma possiamo andare a spanne) con una personalità che dipende dai geni e al 50% con una modalità di comprendere e affrontare la realtà, interpretarla e rielaborare le esperienze che dipende dalle ...esperienze. I geni si combinano a caso, il rimanente 50% dipende dalle esperienze in famiglia e nell’ambiente che la famiglia ha scelto di far loro frequentare.
> Il primo 50% è importantissimo e il compito di ogni genitore è quello di adattare la parte esperenziale alla personalità genetica del figlio.
> Certo che 9, ma pure 15 figli saranno diversi, per la loro genetica, ma anche perché avranno avuto genitori diversi per età ed esperienza come genitori e come persone.


quindi se un figlio è una persona normale e l'altro figlio un serial killer, cos'è successo?


----------



## *Rossana* (29 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io?


Sì, tu. Probabilmente hai figli esemplari e ritieni di potertene intestare (secondo le tue percentuali), il merito.
Considerati anche molto fortunata, però.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quindi se un figlio è una persona normale e l'altro figlio un serial killer, cos'è successo?


Geni? Certamente anche l’incapacità dei genitori di cogliere i segnali del disturbo. E naturalmente anche la difficoltà di trovare supporto nella società.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> Sì, tu. Probabilmente hai figli esemplari e ritieni di potertene intestare (secondo le tue percentuali), il merito.
> Considerati anche molto fortunata, però.


Sono molto fortunata perché la casuale combinazione genetica ne ha fatto innanzitutto persone sane.
Ma credo che tutti conosciamo Bebe Vio. Colpita dalla meningite è finita amputata e deturpata. Certamente ha un patrimonio genetico che le ha dato una base forte, ma i suoi genitori sono stata determinanti per accogliere il suo dolore, ma trasformarlo in riscatto. Inizialmente lei voleva morire.
Sono fortunata che per ora i miei figli continuino a essere sani.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quindi se un figlio è una persona normale e l'altro figlio un serial killer, cos'è successo?





omicron ha detto:


> sabato mattina ho fatto una passeggiata vicino casa con mia figlia in mezzo ai campi e alla natura, ha visto per la prima volta da vicino girasoli e granturco, stupendo


Pensa come un ”cattivo” genitore avrebbe potuto rendere negativa questa esperienza.


----------



## omicron (29 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa come un ”cattivo” genitore avrebbe potuto rendere negativa questa esperienza.


un "cattivo" genitore non l'avrebbe fatta vivere quella esperienza


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> un "cattivo" genitore non l'avrebbe fatta vivere quella esperienza


Ma avrebbe potuto farla pretendendo una velocità inadeguata, facendo sentire la bimba lenta, incapace e stupida per le sue domande.


----------



## perplesso (29 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Penso che potremo definirci buoni genitori a lavoro ultimato, quando vedremo come si muoveranno i nostri figli da adulti nella vita di tutti i giorni...solo li avremo la riprova di avergli lasciato una nostra eredità che possa aiutarli ad affrontare la vita.


allora il lavoro non sarà mai ultimato


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2022)

io credo che la responsabilità nei confronti dei figli sia grande ed è per questo che, crescendo la consapevolezza di ciò o diminuendo l‘ incoscienza  la fiducia nella Provvidenza, di figli se ne fanno sempre meno.
Però avete trasformato responsabilità in colpa e immaginate figli terribili. Perché non vedete tutte le cose che fate da buon genitore?


----------



## omicron (29 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma avrebbe potuto farla pretendendo una velocità inadeguata, facendo sentire la bimba lenta, incapace e stupida per le sue domande.


abbiamo fatto anche lezione di scienze mentre camminavamo


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> abbiamo fatto anche lezione di scienze mentre camminavamo


Vedi?


----------



## omicron (29 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi?


Mi sento una sapientona


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> io credo che la responsabilità nei confronti dei figli sia grande ed è per questo che, crescendo la consapevolezza di ciò o diminuendo l‘ incoscienza  la fiducia nella Provvidenza, di figli se ne fanno sempre meno.
> Però avete trasformato responsabilità in colpa e immaginate figli terribili. Perché non vedete tutte le cose che fate da buon genitore?


Perché li vogliono sempre più simili a loro stessi. Anche se non lo dicono.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mi sento una sapientona


Una madre sufficientemente buona 










						Donald Winnicott: dalla madre sufficientemente buona all' evoluzione del Sé
					

A Donald Winnicott si devono molte conoscenze sullo sviluppo nei primi mesi di vita del bambino e del rapporto speciale che lo lega alla madre.




					www.stateofmind.it


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Perché li vogliono sempre più simili a loro stessi. Anche se non lo dicono.


Ma è umano! Si vorrebbe che fossero la versione migliorata di sé. Un upgrade


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è umano! Si vorrebbe che fossero la versione migliorata di sé. Un upgrade


Te sei matta, non sia mai! Mai voluto siano come o meglio di me. Nel primo caso non farebbero un bell’affare, nel secondo caso, ci vuole davvero poco.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Te sei matta, non sia mai! Mai voluto siano come o meglio di me. Nel primo caso non farebbero un bell’affare, nel secondo caso, ci vuole davvero poco.


Vedi che li vorresti migliori di te?


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora il lavoro non sarà mai ultimato


Rispondo a te ma è un discorso rivolto a tutti quelli che mi hanno risposto....se mi si chiede cosa si può fare per essere dei bravi genitori ti posso rifilare la solita zolfa da manuale delle giovani marmotte e ti rispondo che bisogna dare loro tanto amore, volere però da loro comunque rispetto, insegnare loro a prendersi le loro responsabilità in casa e fuori, starli sempre ad ascoltare, cercare di passarci il più tempo possibile usando questo in modo costruttivo...ecc....cosa che ognuno di noi sicuramente cercherà di fare al meglio.
Io ho immaginato un figlio come fosse una tela bianca da dipingere....il lavoro saprò dirti se è venuto bene solo a lavoro ultimato perché l'inconveniente è sempre dietro l'angolo e il quadro in un nano secondo può rovinarsi perché magari io ho sbagliato a dare un colore o perché magari in un punto la tela era rovinata e me ne sono resa conto dipingendoci sopra.
Quando le mie figlie saranno grandi io ovvio che continuerò a stare loro accanto, io per loro, come anche mio marito, ci sarò sempre...questo è un dato di fatto, lo davo per scontato...ma su un quadro finito ci puoi dare una pennellata per ridefinire un contorno ma il disegno è finito, si capisce già il soggetto che volevo rappresentare.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi che li vorresti migliori di te?


come dicevo ci vuole davvero poco. non serve nemmeno volerlo.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Rispondo a te ma è un discorso rivolto a tutti quelli che mi hanno risposto....se mi si chiede cosa si può fare per essere dei bravi genitori ti posso rifilare la solita zolfa da manuale delle giovani marmotte e ti rispondo che bisogna dare loro tanto amore, volere però da loro comunque rispetto, insegnare loro a prendersi le loro responsabilità in casa e fuori, starli sempre ad ascoltare, cercare di passarci il più tempo possibile usando questo in modo costruttivo...ecc....cosa che ognuno di noi sicuramente cercherà di fare al meglio.
> Io ho immaginato un figlio come fosse una tela bianca da dipingere....il lavoro saprò dirti se è venuto bene solo a lavoro ultimato perché l'inconveniente è sempre dietro l'angolo e il quadro in un nano secondo può rovinarsi perché magari io ho sbagliato a dare un colore o perché magari in un punto la tela era rovinata e me ne sono resa conto dipingendoci sopra.
> Quando le mie figlie saranno grandi io ovvio che continuerò a stare loro accanto, io per loro, come anche mio marito, ci sarò sempre...questo è un dato di fatto, lo davo per scontato...ma su un quadro finito ci puoi dare una pennellata per ridefinire un contorno ma il disegno è finito, si capisce già il soggetto che volevo rappresentare.


Però questo è in opposizione a ciò che afferma che le persone vengono come vengono senza che l’intervento educativo dei genitori sia decisivo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però questo è in opposizione a ciò che afferma che le persone vengono come vengono senza che l’intervento educativo dei genitori sia decisivo.


Ma chi lo ha detto????.....l'intervento educativo è decisivo quanto anche il carattere e la personalità del figlio....se bastasse solo essere buoni genitori non ci sarebbero così tante teste di cavolo in giro, sarebbe tutto molto semplice...se leggi bene infatti ho scritto che anche nella tela può esserci un difetto non visto in principio.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2022)

Vedo in molte risposte una paura che le cose andranno male.


----------

